
What the CSS? - degif
https://medium.com/@gravis/what-the-css-86dff69f02cd
======
SpacePotatoe
Aside from this article, why css as a whole is such a unmenagable mess? The
whole frontend "separation of concerns" is fucking stupid: data - html, look
at any modern website - you see div soup holding no data, css - try making
some runtime customizabily eg. change color, layout on ie11, js - contrary to
popular opinion, js does what it should do :p

Maybe it was holding water when all pages was as complex as hacker news but
currently we need something which is little more sensible

------
jamescostian
I'm immensely confused by this: `It's totally ok to write class="75%" if you
define it as .\35 0\%{} in CSS.` How is this:

    
    
        .\35 0\%{}
    

turned into "75%"? It looks more like it would turn into "50%". Why is there a
space after the 5 (wouldn't that mean you're finished talking about the class
and have moved on to explaining a descendent element?) and what does \3 mean?

~~~
gvb
This explains CSS escaping pretty well: [https://mathiasbynens.be/notes/css-
escapes](https://mathiasbynens.be/notes/css-escapes)

\37 is the escaped hexadecimal number 0x37 == the ASCII character '7'

The whitespace after the escaped character is "eaten" (the whitespace
indicates the end of the escape sequence)

0 is '0'

\% is '%'

(update: fixed \37 == '7')

~~~
jamescostian
Thank you!

